# Aftermarket stereo illumination wire



## Silver98 (Sep 26, 2007)

Hello,

Has anyone had experience installing an aftermarket CD/Stereo unit, that has an illumination wire.

If so and you had success, where on a 1998 Sentra, did you connect the illumination wire?

Thanks


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

wiring diagram show R/G for +ve and R/Y for -ve that goes through the dimmer rheostat to gnd..

See EL 68 in the Sentra GA FSM 98.

If you dont want it dimmed with the rest of the ILL then connect to gnd instead of R/Y


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

some aftermarket head units also don't require the illumination line hooked up. i've used those adapters on several head units i've swapped around. those adapters also have a nice layout of each wire and where it goes on the packaging.

really depends on the head unit. i've taped mine off.


----------



## johnston21 (Dec 13, 2012)

*Illumination/dimmer wire on 98 Nissan Frontier*

I have a similiar problem with my truck. Someone had installed an aftermarket cd player, but didn't buy a stereo connector (which I thought was the problem). Instead they cut the wires and wired them together without the stereo connector. With the two original plugs (the ones that connected to the back of the stock stereo) gone, I purchased new ones from the junk yard, then bought a stereo connector. I wired the original plugs back up and they were an exact match/fit/color coding and everthing. Then I plugged in the stereo connector. Then I connected it to the wires from the Cd player. Problem is, the 2 wires for the dimmer/Illumination are still not connected to anything, even after pluging in the stereo connector. I have no idea where they go and the cd player does not have a wire that they connect to. My dimmer switch works and my dash lights work directly behind the steering wheel. However, the lights for the air control module do not work. Theres no lights on the device that lets you turn the air from hot to cold, control the vents and fan speed. I have followed the two wires from the stereo connector to the used plugs that I bought-they go to various places with in the dash. They go the to the dimmer and headlight switch (with makes since, because my Air control module should dim and turn off/on with the the headlight and dimmer switch) Also I notice the the wires go to a plug that connects to the back of the Air control unit. These wires are the same color in all the areas I mentioned. The blue/red and pink/black -I think. Long story short, my lights still don't work on the air control part and I know it's because those wires connect to something. Does anyone know what I'm missing. I have tried connecting them in various places, blown a few fuses and such. Tired of trial and error, I know there's a simple solution to this problem? They must of connect to some kind of circuit, or maybe a ground wire. I have tested both wires and they do have power running through them. One has much more volts than the other. I can send pictures if needed.


----------

